# Maduro Woman Cigar Event November 2007



## MaduroWoman-cl

Here are some pictures from my November Cigar Event with Don Bubba Cigars


----------



## Ceedee

Great stuff! Thanks for sharing the pics - looks like a great time! 

CD

Welcome to CigarLive, BTW - Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Bigfoot

Very nice!!!


----------



## MaduroWoman-cl

*Thank you*

Thank you very much, glad to be here!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Welcome from Fort Hood, TX. What part of Chicago? I'm a native (westside - Sacramento & Lexington).


----------



## tobacmon

Shy Town in the Hiz House -- Hotcha , cha - cha - cha! Thank You for the Pics. looks like everyone is enjoying a fine blend of tobacco products.


----------



## Habana-cl

Welcome Maduro Woman, I have some of Don Bubba's smokes in my humi right now. Flint


----------



## karmaz00

thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## JoeyBear

Someone turn on the smoke machine in that one pic  Thanks for sharing


----------



## mhlatke

Looks like a fun time for everyone - great herf.


----------



## baboruger

Welcome aboard, and looks like a good time was had by all!


----------



## ibosmiley-cl

Looks like a good one.... wished I lived out there!


----------



## Puffer

Great job.. It looks like a blast.. Welcome MaduroWoman..


----------



## MaduroWoman-cl

lol, was not a smoke machine! very cute


----------



## terrasco-cl

Looks like some great fun! Welcome to Cigar Live!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Nice shots.


----------

